# Triceps long head exercises



## Zin (Dec 1, 2004)

Whats up all, I have been concentrating on my triceps for a few weeks now and am feeling like one of the three muscles that make up the tris is lacking.  ExRx.com has a great diagram but it is basically the long head that runs on the direct underside of the arm further back towards the armpit.  I cant seem to find any exercises that hit this muscle directly.  I do pulldowns on the cable machine that seem to hit the outer tri hard(lateral head), dumbell tricep extensions, and lying tricep extensions with a barbell which both hit closer to the elbow(medial head).  I can flex my entire arm and this is the only muscle that feels weak.

Thanks guys,
Z


----------



## da jock (Dec 1, 2004)

Heavy weighted bench dips? I love this exercise!


----------



## Newt (Dec 1, 2004)

Yup and tri some DB kickback, I love them!


----------



## Cyber_Pinky (Dec 1, 2004)

Read something on reverse one arm cable pressdowns and how they target the long head more than any other... can't find it to link but been using it and it feels good.

Do the reverse one arm cable pressdown across the body...


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 1, 2004)

like was already mentioned, tricep kickbacks (i like em better w/ cables) and weighted dips are great, as well as stiff-arm pulldowns.  i LOVE the latter one


----------



## Zin (Dec 1, 2004)

cool, ill give these a try and see how it feels


----------



## wtfzor (Dec 2, 2004)

Cyber_Pinky said:
			
		

> Read something on reverse one arm cable pressdowns and how they target the long head more than any other... can't find it to link but been using it and it feels good.
> 
> Do the reverse one arm cable pressdown across the body...


 reverse grip cable pressdown works the medial head and lateral(outer) head more.
 to target the long head you need to do seated overhead extension, skullcrushers (keep elbows tucked in), weighted BENCH dips, and one-arm DB overhead extension.


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2004)

To work the long head most effectively the elbows must be up by the ears, thus all overhead extension work is what recruits that head the most strongly.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 2, 2004)

Dips & pushdowns have nothing to do with it, and kickbacks are a light finishing exercise that involves a lot of rear delt.

Have to keep elbows around or above the head; lying or overhead motions:

-Lying E-Z curl triceps extensions on a decline
-Seated 2-hand overhead extensions w/ hands around one dumbbell, back braced against a scott bench.
-Lying triceps extensions w/ 2 hands around one dumbbell lowered behind the head and off the bench, or w/ floor pulley
-Incline triceps extensions w/ E-Z curl or pulley

Do these and you'll feel soreness in the biggest part of the triceps.


----------

